# ED Plate Question



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried a search, but wanted a definite answer:

When doing ED, do you get to keep both front and rear ED plates? Do i have to take them both off before drop off to ensure that I get them, or do they require the rear one to stay on the car till it is shipped over?


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

no you remove the front. The rear needs to remain for shipping. The rear plate will be in the trunk when you pick it up for re-delivery


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

a_big_kahuna said:


> no you remove the front. The rear needs to remain for shipping. The rear plate will be in the trunk when you pick it up for re-delivery


Most of the time, it will be.


----------



## davidrcope (Dec 6, 2005)

*One more thing to rember about the front license plate*

If your state doesn't require a front license plate and you want to keep the front European license plate, you should request that they mount the front European plate directly to the bumper. If you do not, they will place a US license plate mounting bracket on the front bumper (with 2 holes drilled into the bumper) and then mount the european plate to the bracket. You may be able to accomplish this via email or through your dealer, but you should also remember to bring it up again at the delivery center when you check in.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

In addition to removing the front license plate, you should consider taking out the warning triangle and the first-aid kit in the tool kit mounted on the trunk lid.

You will recieve a US first-aid kit but it is much different (less stuff) than the European one. Be sure to put this into luggage that will be checked through because there are some large scary scissors in it that could be used to hijack a plane.

I don't know if they are still removing the warning triangles at the VPC or not but to be safe, take yours.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> In addition to removing the front license plate, you should consider taking out the warning triangle and the first-aid kit in the tool kit mounted on the trunk lid.
> 
> You will recieve a US first-aid kit but it is much different (less stuff) than the European one. Be sure to put this into luggage that will be checked through because there are some large scary scissors in it that could be used to hijack a plane.
> 
> I don't know if they are still removing the warning triangles at the VPC or not but to be safe, take yours.


Neither the warning triangle nor the first aid kit can be imported by BMW. These were not removed at the VDC but prior to export. First aid kit has contents not FDA approved (e.g. mercurochrome) and Triangle is not DOT approved.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr Jspira, all knowing...master of ED


My first aide kit does not contain any non " FDA approved (e.g. mercurochrome)" just a pair of cheap scissors, emergency blanket, and a whole bunch of cotton things in various forms...

In fact driving home the other day I pulled it out looking for some aspirin


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Mr Jspira, all knowing...master of ED
> 
> My first aide kit does not contain any non " FDA approved (e.g. mercurochrome)" just a pair of cheap scissors, emergency blanket, and a whole bunch of cotton things in various forms...
> 
> In fact driving home the other day I pulled it out looking for some aspirin


So BMW lied to me... oh well :rofl:

Are you sure there isn't a small package of mercurochrome applicators in there somewhere? I do recall seeing an antiseptic.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope..the first aid kit That I received from BMW did not have any antiseptic  ...but since I work for a medical device manufacturer it now contains everything a doctor would need for minor out patient surgery :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

I just checked the first aid kit I got last week and it has bandages/gloves/thermal blanket/scissors/tape. No medicine of any kind....so the medicine argument seems weak.

I think they just recycle the first aid kits and triangles....it might cost BMW $25 total to provide these items and recovering them is a small cost savings that adds up over time.

I leave my front plate on...on my ED last year the car arrived with both plates so taking the front plate isn't 100% necessary. I took the flashlight this time since last year my flashlight was "lost" in shipping.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> I just checked the first aid kit I got last week and it has bandages/gloves/thermal blanket/scissors/tape. No medicine of any kind....so the medicine argument seems weak.
> 
> I think they just recycle the first aid kits and triangles....it might cost BMW $25 total to provide these items and recovering them is a small cost savings that adds up over time.
> 
> I leave my front plate on...on my ED last year the car arrived with both plates so taking the front plate isn't 100% necessary. I took the flashlight this time since last year my flashlight was "lost" in shipping.


Danke for checking. Any chances that the bandages have an antiseptic coating? I'm not sure why BMW would officially state mercurochrome as the reason but when I find out, I'll advis.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

MARCUS330i said:


> I leave my front plate on...on my ED last year the car arrived with both plates so taking the front plate isn't 100% necessary. I took the flashlight this time since last year my flashlight was "lost" in shipping.


If you want to guarentee having a plate, take the front. My car didn't have the rear plate when it arrived at the dealer. :thumbdwn: The flashlight I wouldn't care about - I'd just make the dealer replace it.


----------



## orb0554 (Feb 23, 2006)

How many keys do you receive at the EDC?
Can you just drop off the vehicle with a valet key and safely lock contents in ther trunk?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

orb0554 said:


> How many keys do you receive at the EDC?
> Can you just drop off the vehicle with a valet key and safely lock contents in ther trunk?


You get two fobs plus a plastic key. When you drop off the car you keep one fob and the plastic key. You can't store anything in the car or use it as a personal shipping container. The trunk needs to opened for customs inspection and for access to the battery.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

davidrcope said:


> If your state doesn't require a front license plate and you want to keep the front European license plate, you should request that they mount the front European plate directly to the bumper. If you do not, they will place a US license plate mounting bracket on the front bumper (with 2 holes drilled into the bumper) and then mount the european plate to the bracket. You may be able to accomplish this via email or through your dealer, but you should also remember to bring it up again at the delivery center when you check in.


I don't think there's anyway to avoid the holes in the front bumper when doing an ED is there? German law requires a front plate, so you can't take delivery in Munich without holes being drilled - regardless of whether or not they mount the US bracket.

After redelivery, I remounted the front ED plate without the US bracket -- I carefully drilled holes through the plate to match the holes that were already in the front bumper as a result of the Munich-install of the US bracket. Looks much better without the US bracket - but the holes are still unavoidable - no?

I'm hoping my CA plates take a long time to arrive - cuz it looks so much better with the ED plates.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

You can NOT avoid the bumper holes....it's non-negotiable. I like jjclyde's idea of mounting the ED plate flush against the bumper....I might try that this time. I'd like to use the same white plastic screw caps if I do that....can you buy these here in the states? Now I just thought of something...maybe I should have asked Bernhard at the delivery center for some extra white caps.....hmmmmm.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> You can NOT avoid the bumper holes....it's non-negotiable. I like jjclyde's idea of mounting the ED plate flush against the bumper....I might try that this time. I'd like to use the same white plastic screw caps if I do that.


Yep - I used the white plastic caps. Looks great.


----------



## LDRunner (Oct 3, 2005)

jjclyde said:


> After redelivery, I remounted the front ED plate without the US bracket -- I carefully drilled holes through the plate to match the holes that were already in the front bumper as a result of the Munich-install of the US bracket. Looks much better without the US bracket - but the holes are still unavoidable - no?
> 
> I'm hoping my CA plates take a long time to arrive - cuz it looks so much better with the ED plates.


I like this idea as well. Went back and looked at my photos, and the front plate is mounted over the black US bracket, which in my opinion does not look very good. Where did you get the white caps?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> You can NOT avoid the bumper holes....it's non-negotiable. I like jjclyde's idea of mounting the ED plate flush against the bumper....I might try that this time. I'd like to use the same white plastic screw caps if I do that....can you buy these here in the states? Now I just thought of something...maybe I should have asked Bernhard at the delivery center for some extra white caps.....hmmmmm.


You should have gotten some extra ones in the plastic package wiht your keys - there are blue and white caps (not blue and white together like a Roundel though) to match the blue and white parts of the license (standard EU).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> You get two fobs plus a plastic key. When you drop off the car you keep one fob and the plastic key. You can't store anything in the car or use it as a personal shipping container. The trunk needs to opened for customs inspection and for access to the battery.


Unfortunate but true. My first 3er via euro. Delivery took all my books from the Uni home (trunk was full).









No longer possible to do that but since I'm not moving from München to New York again, I usually have a lot less to carry.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Most of the time, it will be.


I was a subject that was not "most of them". So now, my front plate is my rear one :thumbup:


----------



## mkIRM3Vert (Aug 17, 2004)

Has anyone ever mounted the rear European plate to the rear of the car below the US plate? I have the extra plate so I was just wondering if anyone's done it or if it is even legal.

As an aside we've been driving the 335i around for two months with the rear European plate still on the car and a temp tag in the rear window. We purchased at an out of state dealership, so we got 30 days to get the Michigan temp tag, and then another 30 to get the real one. Lots of stares and finger pointing.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

mkIRM3Vert said:


> Has anyone ever mounted the rear European plate to the rear of the car below the US plate? I have the extra plate so I was just wondering if anyone's done it or if it is even legal.
> 
> As an aside we've been driving the 335i around for two months with the rear European plate still on the car and a temp tag in the rear window. We purchased at an out of state dealership, so we got 30 days to get the Michigan temp tag, and then another 30 to get the real one. Lots of stares and finger pointing.


Same in here.... My US plates just came in and I mounted it over the Zoll plate. I have also been driving my car with the rear europen plate since redelivery with no problems..... Like you, I did have the temp on my rear window.


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

My state doesn't require front license plates, but I am leasing my car, so can I still get my front ED plate directly mounted?


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

shaun132 said:


> My state doesn't require front license plates, but I am leasing my car, so can I still get my front ED plate directly mounted?


it will already be mounted wheather you like or not..... You can just leave it on once it comes back to MI if you want..... I doubt anyone will care.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

how are you guys attaching your front ED plate to your cars after redelivery? My state doesn't require a front plate, so I am going to take off the front US plate bracket....

Should I use the existing white screws that were used on the ED plates, and use a drill to make new holes in the bumper so that I can use the existing holes in the plates? Or could I use the existing holes on the bumper from the US plate bracket, and then drill new wholes in the ED plate and use the white screws to hold it all together? I mean, would the white screws even hold the plate to the bumper witthout any nuts/bolts? And how about adding any foam backing to the plates so that they dont sit flush against the bumper?

just trying to find out the best way that people are attaching their ED plates after redelivery


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

You will problably have to drill new holes as the holes for the us bracket don't line up with the holes on the plate...I have a total of 6 holes in the front now, but the zoll plate covers them all up


----------



## jadeddjay (Jan 4, 2007)

no one mentioned floor mats?

i was told by the dude at harms to take my plate, my floor mats, the triangle, and the first aid kit. the toolbox is a part of the car and is apparently insured, as is my skibag haha


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jadeddjay said:


> no one mentioned floor mats?
> 
> i was told by the dude at harms to take my plate, my floor mats, the triangle, and the first aid kit. the toolbox is a part of the car and is apparently insured, as is my skibag haha


floor mats? who would drag floor mats home? :dunno:


----------



## jadeddjay (Jan 4, 2007)

i did : P

i cant remember where i read that i was supposed to do that...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jadeddjay said:


> i did : P
> 
> i cant remember where i read that i was supposed to do that...


let me help you 


NOT HERE
:angel:


----------

